
NoSQL without web-scale - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/10/05/nosql-without-web-scale.aspx
======
DrJosiah
Depending on the application, using a document store with the ability to add
indexes and/or perform ad-hoc queries can simplify things (something like
MongoDB/CoucnDB rather than Cassandra). And sometimes just the convenience of
being able to not need to define a schema using SQL or whatever ORM you are
using makes using a NoSQL backend worth the pain of learning a new technology.

But there are a lot of existing tools for working with SQL technologies
(PGAdmin on the Postgres side, MySQL Administrator in MySQL, etc.) that make
the long-term use and administration of a SQL system much more manageable in
the long term than some NoSQL options.

